# Where can I find a SF compatible body with an integral rail mount?



## FirstDsent (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to build a weapon light that has a picatinny rail mount built in. Of course I can use a good ring mount for my 1" OD light, but I like the slick integrated mount seen on the SureFire Millenium series lights. I don't want SureFire prices though. I also want to build the light myself with the latest LED components. My preference would be a 2 x RCR123 body. G&P makes a few models that incorporate a built in mount, but getting parts-only from G&P is iffy.

Does/can anyone make a body like this? 

Bernie


----------



## FirstDsent (Nov 23, 2008)

Bingo!

Solar force makes several SF compatible lights that use a common body section with a picatinny mount built in; and the mount is even a quick disconnect mount!
See HERE

They even sell the 1 cell mount section separately! 

Bernie


----------



## GreyShark (Dec 29, 2008)

Neat! If you get it please post a review. I'd like to know how strong the mounting system is and how thick the metal is compared to a 6P.

I'm putting together a similar weapon light using mostly SF parts all bought separately. I've got a Scout Light Body, the LaRue quick detach mount for it, z44 bezel and z68 tail cap. All I need now is an e2c adapter plus the p60 compatible drop in of my choice and I'm in business. It'll end up costing close to what a low end Scout Light kit would cost, mostly because of the LaRue mount, but it will be a lot closer to what I want than anything offered directly from SF.


----------

